# CUTTER sipping-costs and tax/customs to GERMANY



## Holzleim (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi All,

anyone from Germany ordered stuff at CUTTER?

From their website I didn't find yet the shipping-cost to Germany.

An other question is how much tax / customs duty will have to be payed and how is it payed?

Thanks in advance for any help,

Regards,

Holzleim


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's 12,81AUD which is about $8,22. Of course it depends of how many things you want to buy.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 2, 2008)

> how much tax / customs duty will have to be payed and how is it payed?



The amount is based on the value of the items purchased. When you go to Customs to pick up the package, they'll calculate the cost, based on a percentage of the value of the items. You pay them before they release the package.


----------



## Doh!Nut (Dec 17, 2008)

There may be an official limit below which you do not have to pay tax, in the UK it is £17. Sometimes you get lucky above that value and it gets straight through to my desk, sometimes not.
I dont mind paying the tax, but the £7 flat rate "administration fee" to the post office for someone to be grumpy an take my money :shakehead That really hurts if you only bought a few LEDs and optics.

Nick


----------



## d1dd1 (Dec 17, 2008)

The official limit in Germany is 22€ 
If it's more, you only have to pay 19% VAT (+taxes if it's over 150€), but no handling fees in Germany.


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 17, 2008)

I think that official limit have changed to 150€ for the whole EU.


----------



## waTom (Dec 17, 2008)

If my memory serves me right,

this new limit is only valid for tariffs, the VAT you have to pay is not bound to the same limit.

But please, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Holzleim (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the answers till yet. Doesn't sound too bad.
I'm currently looking for 20 neutral white MC-E and have triggered some possible sources in my surrounding (I'm an electronic engineer, so I have contact to various chip/hardware distributors). 
If I fail with these sources, I think I'll go with Cutter.

Regards,

Holzleim


----------

